# Read and heed. : )



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

My sister e-mailed me this. It refers to the United States, but most of it just as easily pertains to any nation that enjoys democracy.
I had one thought running through my head as I read it: Right on, brother!

And it's funny.  




_We know that the current state of affairs in our great nation have many 
civilians up in arms and excited to join the military. For those of you 
who can't join, you can still lend a hand. Here are a few of the areas 
where we would like your assistance:

(1) The next time you see an adult talking (or wearing a hat) during the 
playing of the National Anthem---kick their ass.

(2) When you witness, firsthand, someone burning the American Flag in 
protest---kick their ass.

(3) Regardless of the rank they held while they served, pay the highest 
amount of respect to all veterans. If you see anyone doing otherwise, 
quietly pull them aside and explain how these veterans fought for the 
very freedom they bask in every second. Enlighten them on the many 
sacrifices these veterans made to make this Nation great. Then hold them 
down while a disabled veteran kicks their ass.

(4) (GUYS) If you were never in the military, DO NOT pretend that you 
were. Wearing battle dress uniforms (BDUs), telling others that you used 
to be "Special Forces," and collecting GI Joe memorabilia, might have 
been okay when you were seven years old. Now, it will only make you look 
stupid and get your ass kicked.

(5) Next time you come across an Air Force member, do not ask them, "Do 
you fly a jet?" Not everyone in the Air Force is a pilot. Such ignorance 
deserves an ass-kicking (children are exempt).

(6) If you witness someone calling the US Coast Guard 'nonmilitary,' 
inform them of their mistake---and kick their ass.

(7) Next time Old Glory (the US flag) prances by during a parade, get on 
your damn feet and pay homage to her by placing your hand over your 
heart. Quietly thank the military member or veteran lucky enough to be 
carrying her---of course, failure to do either of those could earn you a 
severe ass-kicking.

8. Don't try to discuss politics with a military member or a veteran. 
We are Americans, and we all bleed the same, regardless of our party 
affiliation. Our Chain of Command is to include our Commander-In-Chief 
(CinC). The President (for those who didn't know) is our CinC regardless 
of political party. We have no inside track on what happens inside those 
big important buildings where all those representatives meet. All we 
know is that when those civilian representatives screw up the situation, 
they call upon the military to go straighten it out. If you keep asking 
us the same stupid questions repeatedly, you will get your ass kicked!

(9) 'Your mama wears combat boots' never made sense to me---stop saying 
it! If she did, she would most likely be a vet and therefore, could kick 
your ass!

(10) Bin Laden and the Taliban are not Communists, so stop saying 'Let's 
go kill those Commies!' And stop asking us where he is! Crystal balls 
are not standard issue in the military. That reminds me---if you see 
anyone calling those damn psychic phone numbers, let me know, so I can 
go kick their ass.

(11) 'Flyboy' (Air Force), 'Jarhead' (Marines), 'Grunt' (Army), 'Squid' 
(Navy), 'Puddle Pirate' (Coast Guard), etc., are terms of endearment_ 
we_ use describing_ each other_. Unless you are a service member or vet, 
you have not earned the right to use them. That could get your ass kicked.

(12) Last, but not least, whether or not you become a member of the 
military, support our troops and their families. Every Thanksgiving and 
religious holiday that you enjoy with family and friends, please 
remember that there are literally thousands of sailors and troops far 
from home wishing they could be with their families. Thank God for our 
military and the sacrifices they make every day. Without them, our 
country would get its ass kicked.

"It is the soldier, not the reporter who has given us the freedom of the 
press." "It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us the freedom 
of speech." "It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who gives us 
the freedom to demonstrate." "It is the soldier who salutes the flag, 
who serves beneath the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag, who 
allows the protester to burn the flag."

Please pass this on so I won't have to kick your ass!* *

"If you can read this, thank a teacher." "If you are reading it in 
English, thank a veteran."_


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 6, 2005)

WANK.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Too true NS


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> WANK.


Don't make me kick your ass! 

All kidding aside, I do take the message quite seriously as should you. Even though it's stated in a joking manner, the idea is a serious one: Freedom isn't free!
You can laugh at that all you like, but it's a hard fact of life son. 8)

So there!


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 7, 2005)

too true - i think its a damn good message and it would inspire me if i was american - we have our old twats going on about how they fought for us, let the americans have their little rant!its right though, too many people have no respect for their country and the people in it. i have pride in my country, but not in the toffe nosed twats we call royalty that run it. patriotism is a good thing and it bonds people together to fight for a cause.
*salutes in respect*
 
peace and love and gay pride!


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2005)

Good one, NS, and very true.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

Erm...Corp, the Queen doesn't run the country - she just 'rubber-stamps' the bills created by Parliament to formally enact them into laws. She *has* to do this, whether she approves personally of the bill or not.

I'd have thought what with you being in the Sealed Knot and all, you'd know this.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, she's a busy woman. Queen of the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, yadda, yadda... 

That's a lot of rubber stamps!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

In that case just blame Tony Bliar


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I don't like all the hangers on, I think the whole monarchy should be slimmed right down to just the Queen, Phil, Chucky and Wills and Harry, and that's that. 

This would follow the Scandanavian model - and they don't get anything like the same amount of grief. 

I'd like to see it continue, and I hope that Austraila and you guys would like to remain with it as well. I'd be the first to say though, if it is to do so, there will have to be some *major* changes and modernization after Queen Elizabeth goes.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

They'll definitley be changes, the problem is that they're not seen as anything special anymore- they get drunk, get into fights etc...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

Heh! I'm sure we'll still have a Governor General long after the monarchy has gone the way of the dodo!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> They'll definitley be changes, the problem is that they're not seen as anything special anymore- they get drunk, get into fights etc...



And that's it in a nutshell, I don't mind them having the priviliged life-style they enjoy, but they're meant to represent Great Britain and the Commonwealth, so they ought to damn well act like they do and just behave properly!

The Queen does of course, and Wills seems as if he's a sensible enough guy, so maybe it'll work out.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

The Royal family is seen as just another soap now, there's no respect and Wills needs to earn that again


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2005)

When Harry dressed up as an SS soldier it was the best thing I think ive seen/heard in years


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

I thought he was supposed to be dressed as a soldier in the Afrika Korps. I suppose it was the swastika armband that got the most notice.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

It was daft really - the Afrika Korps had no S.S or S.D in it's ranks, so nobody would have worn an armband.

I remember reading the Sun describing them as the _hated_ Afrika Korps, which again was complete and utter B.S, as outside of the business of combat, both the A.K and British and Commonwealth troops treated each other very cordially.

In fact, there's an urban myth that a party of captured Italian soldiers were sent back by the Aussies with a message to send an equivalent number of A.K's instead!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

Agreed, the armband was uncalled for. Just a tasteless addition.



Medvedya said:


> In fact, there's an urban myth that a party of captured Italian soldiers were sent back by the Aussies with a message to send an equivalent number of A.K's instead!


  Never heard of that one!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 22, 2005)

I personally think, that the monarchy should skip a generation - 

Who wants Charles Queen Camilla????? if her face is ever put on a stamp, then i'm not going to lick it YUK!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 22, 2005)

I know, kissing the queen is one thing but kissing one of her corgi's? Never


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 22, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> I know, kissing the queen is one thing but kissing one of her corgi's? Never





Hey - they've only recently introduced the new stamps that that are "self sticky" - could it be part of a master plan???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

I wish there was a plan to replace our national anthem


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 22, 2005)

With what, the Italian National Anthem?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Ideally...

But seriously, "Rule Britannia" would be so much better. (I frequently sing Rule Brittania with the adapted lyrics, "Rule Italia"  )


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 22, 2005)

It's a good old Imperial tune, but do you think it really makes sense today?  

Mind you, our own anthem seems a tad hypocritical these days.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

I dont care if it makes sense, but pretty much anything sounds better than God Save the Queen. Its so dreary.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey, all you Canucks! (or "KanuK" in KK's case)
Rejoice, for now we can sing the national anthem in Gaelic!  

http://homepages.rootsweb.com/~downhome/canada.html


----------

